# [Essentials] Dreamcast



## iamwhoiam (May 30, 2007)

You know how it goes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





There are threads for DS, GBA, Wii, Xbox 360, PSP, SNES(!), heck even Genesis/Megadrive ... this is the Dreamcast one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Since the explosion of this thread here, someone requested a dreamcast thread... well here it is

State your recommended games and they'll be put into four categories in this thread..

Three categories: *10+* Essentials List, *5+* Recommended List, *3+*Noteworthy and Others

*NB*





 : You can add more games in future posts but don't mention a game that you've recommended previously. Also add more games by adding posts, not editing old ones. And yes *Arcade Live* games count too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Essentials, 10+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[24] Soul Calibur
[22] Jet Set Radio (J/EU) / Jet Grind Radio (USA)
[22] Shenmue
[19] Crazy Taxi
[18] Ikaruga
[18] Skies of Arcadia
[18] Sonic Adventure 2
[17] Sonic Adventure
[16] Rez
[16] Shenmue 2
[15] Marvel vs. Capcom 2: New Age of Heroesshen
[12] Virtua Tennis
[11] Power Stone
[11] Street Fighter III: Third Strike
[11] Virtua Tennis 2
[10] Chu Chu Rocket




Recommended, 5+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[13] Power Stone 2
[11] Grandia 2
[10] Resident Evil Code: Veronica
[9] Phantasy Star Online
[8] Crazy Taxi 2
[8] Metropolis Street Racer
[8] Project Justice - Rival Schools 2
[8] Space Channel 5
[7] Samba de Amigo
[6] Bangai-O
[6] Headhunter
[5] Don't Panic Seaman / Caution Seaman
[5] House Of The Dead 2
[5] MDK2
[5] Quake III Arena
[5] Record of Lodoss War
[5] Sword of the Berserk: Guts' Rage
[5] Typing of the Dead




Noteworthy, 3+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[4] Dead Or Alive 2
[4] Ecco the Dolphin: Defender of the Future
[4] Mars Matrix: Hyper Solid Shooting
[4] Space Channel 5 Part 2
[4] Street Fighter Alpha 3
[3] Capcom vs SNK 2 Millionaire Fighting 2001 (Capcom?Vs?SNK?2)
[3] Confidential Mission
[3] Psyvariar 2: The Will to Fabricate
[3] Puyo Pop Fever
[3] Rayman 2: The Great Escape
[3] Tech Romancer
[3] Toy Commander
[3] Unreal Tournament




Others,


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 30, 2007)

Ermm kick starting this with Soul Calibur, cos it's the best fucking beat em up on any console ever. At the time, and present. Double period.


----------



## Akoji (May 30, 2007)

Hm... Power Stone would be a good choice, Nice Fighter (And Soul Calibur is a Fighting game , not a beat them up, Beat Them Up = Final Fights or Street of Rage) Marvel vs Capcom 2 awsome Fighter too , I heard a lot about Samba de Amigo, which i never played but it always in the top 10 Dreamcast game.

Oh and for Manga/Anime games i would have to say the fighting game of JoJo Bizzare Adventures. Ikuraga should be a must play too.


----------



## pikirika (May 30, 2007)

18 wheeler
Bomberman
Crazy taxi 1 & 2
Deadly Skies
Densha de go 2
Dynamite cop
Grandia 2
GTA 2
Headhunter
Ikaruga
Jet grind radio/ jet set radio
NBA 2k2
Rayman 2
Resident Evil Code Veronica
Rez
Shenmue 1 & 2 ( where the heck are the other chapters?)
Skies of Arcadia
Sword of the Berserk
Virtua Tennis 1 & 2
Zombie Revenge


----------



## crafton48 (May 30, 2007)

head hunter
house of the dead 2
armada
Rez
crazy taxi 1 & 2
half life
marvel vs capcom 2
capcom vs snk
shenmue 1 & 2
silver
silent scope
sonic adventure 1 & 2
sonic shuffle
soul calibur
typing of the dead
vitural tennis 1 & 2
MDK 2
space channel 5
power stone 1 & 2


----------



## shaffaaf27 (May 30, 2007)

soul calibre, power stone, crazy taxi, chu chu rocket. 


and the greatest game: shenumue (inc shemumue 2)


----------



## dice (May 30, 2007)

chu chu rocket
skies of arcadia
sonic adventure 1/2
powerstone
rival schools 2 (project justice)
marvel vs capcom 2
ikuraga
soul caliber
shenmue
metropolis street racer
jet set radio


----------



## Master Mo (May 30, 2007)

Shenmue I & II 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There is no game, that should be mentioned in one sentence with Shenmue.....

nuff said


----------



## Jon eBegood (May 30, 2007)

Under Defeat
Border Down
Gigawing 2
Radilgy
Shikigami No Shiro II
Mars Matrix

Space Channel 5
Cool cool toon (SNK dance game)

The sequel to radilgy, KAROUS must be released this year (probably the last game of the dreamcast since sega does not manufacture GD-Rom anymore...)


----------



## FAST6191 (May 30, 2007)

A lot of games got remade or sequels on other consoles (soul calibur, phantasy star, shenmue, resident evil code veronica, skies of arcadia to name but a few)

I quite enjoyed that list of mine above as well as jet set radio, head hunter gets an honourable mention.


----------



## Mar (May 30, 2007)

battletoads


----------



## ih8crouch (May 30, 2007)

Wacky Races deserves a mention it was the best multiplayer on the dcast in my opinion! was quality!


----------



## jimmy j (May 30, 2007)

Should probably be filed under other


----------



## iza (May 30, 2007)

wasnt night's on the dc? havent played it, but heard alot about it


----------



## Darkforce (May 30, 2007)

QUOTE(iza @ May 30 2007 said:


> wasnt night's on the dc? havent played it, but heard alot about it


It was on the Saturn


----------



## iza (May 30, 2007)

ahh..... fking gay again!!!


----------



## Darkforce (May 30, 2007)

Crazy Taxi 1/2
Street Fighter 3 Third Strike
Marvel Vs Capcom 2
Capcom vs SNK 2
Chu Chu Rocket
Jet Set/Grind Radio
Sonic Adventure 1/2
Powerstone 1/2
Shenmue 1/2
Metropolis Street Racer
Border Down
Zero Gunner 2
Ikaruga
Space Channel 5
Soul Calibur
Rez
Typing of the Dead
Quake 3 Arena
Puyo Pop Fever
Psyvariar 2
Samba De Amigo
Skies Of Arcadia
Phantasy Star Online 1/2
Sega Rally 2
House of the Dead 2
Confidential Mission
Virtua Tennis 1/2
Dead or Alive 2

I've also heard awesome things about:
MDK2, Bangai-O, Mars Matrix, GigaWing, Propeller Arena, Half Life, Ecco and Seaman but I havn't gotten round to playing these yet!


----------



## sekhu (May 30, 2007)

that's a mighty fine list of games for the dreamcast, some memorable and fun games like Bangi-O from Treasure as well unique Sega titles like Rez. Fortunately I have pretty much all those titles and more. Suprised no one mentioned Street Fighter III, which is only available on the DC at the moment, iirc


----------



## goomba (May 30, 2007)

QUOTE(sekhu @ May 30 2007 said:


> Suprised no one mentioned Street Fighter III, which is only available on the DC at the moment, iirc



Well, New Generation and Second Impact are only available on Dreamcast. But Third Strike is playable on PS2 and Xbox in the Street Fighter Anniversary Collection. I've never played the Dreamcast version of 3S, but from what I hear the Anniversary Collection port is more arcade-accurate.


----------



## shaffaaf27 (May 31, 2007)

sonic adventure was great aswell.


but as i sais before, nothing beats shenumue greatest RPG/action-adventure EVER!


----------



## Parsaw (May 31, 2007)

Sonic Adventure 1
Sonic Adventure 2
Soul Calibur
Phantasy Star Online


----------



## shaffaaf27 (Jun 1, 2007)

umm sonic adventure 2 was not on the DC


----------



## dice (Jun 1, 2007)

Surely after seing so many people say otherwise, you would at least reconsider that statement?


----------



## dice (Jun 1, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sonic_Adventure_2 (read the 1st paragraph)


----------



## shaffaaf27 (Jun 1, 2007)

OMG!!

i have never seen that on the DC..

well i was wrong  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  :'(


----------



## lagman (Jun 1, 2007)

*Metropolis Street Racer (PGR0 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
*Street Fighter 3
*Seaman
*THPS
*Quake 3
*Ikaruga
*Samba de Amigo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And most of the already named.


----------



## Hitto (Jun 1, 2007)

Jet set radio
Soul Calibur
Crazy Taxi
Ecco
Shenmue 1 and 2
Chuchu Rocket


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 1, 2007)

add marvel vs. capcom 2
bust a move 4



QUOTE(RAM @ Jun 1 2007 said:


> umm sonic adventure 2 was not on the DC


then how come i own it?


----------



## dice (Jun 1, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 1 2007 said:


> add marvel vs. capcom 2
> bust a move 4
> 
> 
> ...


that was sorted out nearly 2 hours ago you know


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 1, 2007)

yeah i read it after i posted
thanks for nothing


----------



## dice (Jun 1, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 1 2007 said:


> yeah i read it after i posted
> thanks for nothing


can I also suggest you edit your posts next time then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(like this V)


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 1, 2007)

Capcom vs SNK 2
Ikargua (Shame on you all, hardly anyone mentioning this gem!)
Marvel vs. Capcom 2
Phantasy Star Online
Power Stone 1 and 2
Rez
Sonic Adventure 1 and 2


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 1, 2007)

Jet Set, Jet Set
J J S S R


and crazy taxi
I remember playing it and being like "HOLY SHIT, KFC" 


XD


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 1, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Jun 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah i read it after i posted
> ...



you can suggest all you want


----------



## dice (Jun 1, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dice @ Jun 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 1 2007 said:
> ...


I will


----------



## SeanoRLY? (Jun 3, 2007)

Jet Set Radio
Sonic Adventure 1 and 2
Marvel vs Capcom 2
Phantasy Star Online


----------



## Bowser128 (Jun 3, 2007)

I only got my Dreamcast this week, but I have poured _many_ hours into

*MDK 2* and
*Sega GT*


----------



## ChrisCrawford (Jun 3, 2007)

Sword of Berserk (Or whatever the Berserk game was called, my favorite anime.) And Grandia II, were definatly my favorites on that console. I don't remember much else.


----------



## Aril (Jun 3, 2007)

So as far as I remember:

Shenmue I & II
Skies of Arcadia
Grandia II
Mark of the Wolves
All King of Fighters (1999 to 2002)
Soul calibur
Phantasy Star Online


----------



## beethy (Jun 3, 2007)

Ikaruga 
Shenmue 1 + 2
Jet Set Radio
Soul Calibur


Some of the best titles ever made appeared on the Dreamcast, it's still my favorite console


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 3, 2007)

soul caliber
sonic adventure
vitual tennis
crazy taxi
jet set radio
house of the dead 
boot disc


----------



## greengod (Jun 8, 2007)

Record of lodoss War
Sword of the Berserk

good anime games


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jun 8, 2007)

Crazy Taxi 1 and 2, Sonic Adventure 1 and 2 and Resident Evil: Code Veronica.
Oh, and Quake 3 Arena and Unreal Tournament ofc! Although you can also play them on a PC.


----------



## XxTRIFORCExX (Jun 10, 2007)

Street Fighter III The Third Strike
Street Fighter Alpha III
Marvel VS Capcom
Marvel VS Capcom 2
Sonic Adventure
Sonic Adventure 2
Soul Calibur
Crazy Taxi
Crazy Taxi 2
Shenmue
Jet Grind Radio
Chu Chu Rocket
Power Stone
Power Stone 2
Skies of Arcadia
Virtua Tennis
Virtua Tennis 2
Unreal Tournament 
Quake III
Resident Evil Code Veronica


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 10, 2007)

Bangai-o


----------



## iza (Jun 12, 2007)

wow... this list needs attention...


----------



## ctunightfall (Jun 12, 2007)

Mobile Suit Gundam
Record of Lodoss War - for the Diablo fans
Skies of Arcadia
Super Puzzle Fighter 2 - import


----------



## iza (Jun 12, 2007)

hey, i have question about some of these games...samba de amigo. are the maracas still in circulation somewhere, or is there another way to play it? and typing of the dead. so i need a special keyboard or will a older keyboard work?


----------



## adgloride (Jun 12, 2007)

Samba de amigo you can play with the controller.  You can still get the maracas, but the third party maracas which are the cheapest.  Are meant to blow the R1 resistor.  This will stop all your controller ports working and you need to either replace it, or twist the resistor to get it working again.

The original official maracas are rare and expensive.  You need the keyboard to play typing of the dead.  But you can pick one up really cheap on ebay.  Another game you might want to look at is seaman.  You need to find a mic for it though.  Some of the shooting games are great with a lightgun.


----------



## moshii (Jun 12, 2007)

There were some decent cracktro's on the Dreamcast releases... 

Rival Schools, Crazy Taxi, Jetset Radio, Sonic Adventure,House of the Dead... if only they kept the specs the same as the Naomi.


----------



## moshii (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> Some of the shooting games are great with a lightgun.



But get a 3rd party gun like the madcatz one as some of the games are region locked so you can't use an offical UK gun with Japanese games.. crazy.


----------



## adgloride (Jun 12, 2007)

You can use the official gun with the Japanese games.  Its the USA games it has problems with.  This was done as the official gun was never sold in the USA.


----------



## iza (Jun 12, 2007)

so a cheap light gun and keyboard huh? i'll have to research the maracas-


----------



## hey_suburbia (Jun 12, 2007)

Toy Commander!


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jun 13, 2007)

well, this is nice and all, but why don't you put the recommended games on the list?


----------



## iamwhoiam (Jun 21, 2007)

Massive sorry guys for not updating this.

I've been away for about 3 weeks sorting out real life stuff / getting seriously pissed

List is updated *




* keep em coming


----------



## XxTRIFORCExX (Jun 21, 2007)

STREET FIGHTER ALPHA 3
STREET FIGHTER 3 THIRD STRIKE

Why aren't these games higher? They are MUST HAVES!


----------



## Triforce (Jun 21, 2007)

Wheres Trigger Heart Exelica and Pop'n Music, no love for these games?


----------



## gov78 (Jun 21, 2007)

Street Fighter III: Third Strike


----------



## xalphax (Jun 21, 2007)

shenmue 1 +2
crazy taxi
chuchu rocket
head hunter
virtua tennis 1 + 2
metropolis street racer
sonic adv. 2

and every shoot'em'up there is because i am addicted to shoot'em'ups...
but for the list:

ikaruga


----------



## Spec2K (Jun 21, 2007)

You guys are missing the king of all racing games, where it started it all, and it was for Dreamcast.

Tokyo Xtreme Racer II

Also other games that were awesome:

Soul Reaver: Legacy Of Kain
Sega Bass Finishing 1 & 2
Sega Marine Fishing
Blue Stinger 
Carrier
Ecco The Dolphin: Defender Of The Future
Evil Dead: Hail To The King (Kinda Repeatitive, but a must for Evil Dead fans.)
Ready 2 Rumble  &  Ready 2 Rumble : Round 2
San Francisco Rush: 2049


----------



## xalphax (Jun 21, 2007)

you are so right!

how could i forget san francisco rush 2049??


----------



## iamwhoiam (Jun 22, 2007)

List updated - mainly just the fishing games added... haha


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 24, 2007)

Soul Calibur (A year or two ago, I tried trading this in at a Gamestop along with the system and some of the games below, but they don't take them. LOL)
Resident Evil: Code Veronica
Crazy Taxi
NFL 2K
Virtua Tennis


----------



## Valshar (Jul 8, 2007)

Shenmue I and II, Rez, Sonic Adventure I and II, Grandia II, Skies of Arcadia, Power Stone 2, MSR, Soul Calibur, Virtua Tennis 2

That's all I can think of right now


----------



## Fusion Master (Aug 9, 2007)

Soul Calibur
Jet Grind Radio
Shenmue/ Shenmue II
Sonic Adventure II
Power Stone 2
Skies of Arcadia
Phantasy Star Online
Samba de Amigo
Virtua Tennis


----------



## zombielove (Aug 9, 2007)

Typing of the Dead (One of the best games ever. Taught me to touch type)
Shenmue
Shenmue 2 (Best adventure ever? YES!)
Confidential Mission
Powerstone 1 and 2
Rez
Jet Grind (Set) Radio
House of the Dead 2
Phantasy Star Online
Silent Scope
Street Fighter III Third Strike
Crazy Taxi
Space Channel 5 (OMFG)
Space Channel 5 Part 2 (OMFG x 2)
Record of Lodoss War
Mars Matrix
Ikaruga
Mars Matrix
Rival Schools 2
MDK 2
Berserk (Best game to play when you're pissed off)
Headhunter (Really absorbing)
Resident Evil Code: Veronica (Is there someone in the cowwidor?)
Grandia 2 (Excellent battle system)
Virtua Tennis 2
Skies of Arcadia (Over-rated, but building a pirate base was cool. Play it on GC instead.)
Sonic Adventure 1 and 2
Seaman
Street Fighter Alpha 3
Sega Bass Fishing 1 and 2
Sega Marine Fishing

I would say Soul Calibur, but there's no reason to play it now. SC2 made it obsolete.

There were a few games that I really wanted to try but never got the chance: Thousand Arms, Black Matrix and Elemental Gimmick Gear come to mind.

Damn.... all these games are making me miss Sega. Nintendo sucks so bad compared to Sega when they were making magic happen.


----------



## zombielove (Aug 9, 2007)

Oh, and Zombie Revenge.

No one else can pull off that fun arcade feel that Sega does so well.


----------



## Lost Racer (Aug 22, 2007)

Virtua On


----------



## roguefan99 (Aug 23, 2007)

Had a quick look through but I might have missed anyone mentioning this.

On the first list "Half Life" is listed, but this was cancelled on the dreamcast and never released.  So its not really an essential.

My games
MSR
Daytona
Ikurgra
Virtua Tennis
Crazy Taxi
Soul Calibur
Jet Set Radio
House of The dead
Sega Rally
Record of Lodoss War

There were a lot of great games for the DC, I probably have missed a heap because they are packed away at home.


----------



## Orta (Aug 23, 2007)

Phantasy Star Online
Phantasy Star Online ver.2
Speed Devils
Ikaruga
Psyvariar 2
Shenmue
Shenmue 2
Beats of Rage
Capcom vs. SNK 2
Chu Chu Rocket
Cosmic Smash
Skies of Arcadia
Guilty Gear X
Jet Set/Grind Radio
Metropolis Street Racer
Rez
Propeller Arena
Power Stone
Power Stone 2
Resident Evil Code Veronica
Sonic Adventure
Sonic Adventure 2
Space Channel 5
Space Channel 5 Part 2
Toy Commander
Virtua Tennis 
Virtua Tennis 2
Soul Calibur
Seaman
Segagaga
Crazy Taxi
Crazy Taxi 2


in no particular order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and probably forgot a few)


----------



## HyoImowano (Aug 23, 2007)

Capcom vs. SNK 2
House of the Dead 2
Guilty Gear X
Ikaruga
Jet Set Radio
Project Justice
Rez
Typing of the Dead


----------



## dunderhead (Aug 23, 2007)

Soul Calibur (fantastic)
Sonic Adventure 1 and 2
Crazy Taxi
Jet Grind Radio
Power Stone 2
Skies of Arcadia
Marvel vs. Capcom 2: New Age of Heroes
Rez
Street Fighter III: Third Strike
Virtua Tennis
Ikaruga


----------



## hocuspocus2 (Aug 24, 2007)

ikaruga not just a good dc game best shmup ever created apparently there is a sequel in the in the works.


----------



## Vulpix (Aug 24, 2007)

QUOTE(hocuspocus2 @ Aug 24 2007 said:


> ikaruga not just a good dc game best shmup ever created apparently there is a sequel in the in the works.



Don't break my heart and tell me you're lying about this. Any source?


----------



## Poldi (Aug 24, 2007)

I still own 2 Dreamcasts. Though mainly, because it's the only sytem i've got a silly dance mat for. 
And for:

Samba de Amigo (please sega, bring it back to wii - it would be a perfect match!)
Shenmue 1
Tokyo Xtreme Racer 2
Virtua Tennis 2
Space Channel 5 1&2
RE: Code Veronica
Dead or Alive 2


----------



## hocuspocus2 (Aug 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Vulpix @ Aug 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(hocuspocus2 @ Aug 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ikaruga not just a good dc game best shmup ever created apparently there is a sequel in the in the works.
> ...



RS3 announcement


----------



## zam (Aug 25, 2007)

Sometimes I really regret that I gave away my dreamcast to my little cousin, I had so much fun with it. 

F355 Challenge (best racing game ever, especially with wheel, played that for months)
Rez (love it) 
Virtua Tennis 2 (best multiplayer game ever)
Virtua Striker ver.2000.1 (2nd best multiplayer game)
Street Fighter III: 3rd Strike (I love the soundtrack)
Crazy Taxi 2 (just a good game)
Ikaruga (so difficult)


----------



## apprt (Aug 25, 2007)

Skies of Arcadia
Sonic Adventure 2
Shenmue
Jet Set Radio
Grandia 2
Virtua Tennis 2
Powerstone 2
Headhunter

I'm probably missing some, been a while since I've played my Dreamcast!


----------



## angelwizard (Aug 26, 2007)

maybe i´m the only one who likes Rival schools : Project Justice  ; o ;


----------



## roguetrip (Sep 1, 2007)

Hmmm, i've barely ever used my dreamcast since i got it, sad but true, i had heard long ago that spawn was good for it, can anyone let me know? Was it better than spawn armageddon for the PS2?


----------



## n45800 (Sep 6, 2007)

Chu Chu Rocket!
Crazy Taxi
Ecco the Dolphin: Defender of the Future
EGG: Elemental Gimmick Gear
Evolution 1 + 2
Grandia 2
Ikaruga
MDK2
Mr. Driller
Power Stone 1+2
Puyo Puyo Fever (Includes Dreamcast Menu Mod!)
Puyo Puyo~n
Railroad Tycoon 2
Rayman 2: The Great Escape
Rez
Samba de Amigo
Samba de Amigo ver. 2000
Sega Swirl
Segagaga (Japanese... VERY japanese...)
Shenmue 1 + 2
Silver
Skies of Arcadia
Sonic Adventure 1+2
Sonic Shuffle
Super Magnetic Neo
Wetrix


----------



## Seyiji (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(angelwizard @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> maybe i´m the only one who likes Rival schools : Project JusticeÂ ; o ;


Nope there are others  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dead or Alive 2
Grandia 2
Marvel vs. Capcom 2: New Age of Heroes
Project Justice - Rival Schools 2
Psychic Force 2012
Resident Evil Code Veronica
Shenmue
Sonic Adventure
Sonic Adventure 2
Soul Calibur
Street Fighter III: Third Strike

Time to take the Dreamcast out of the box again and hook it back up now the only problem is which console do I unhook  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the PS2 or the Gamecube


----------



## Son of Science (Feb 10, 2008)

Timestalkers didnt make the list?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Das mah favorite game of all time.


----------



## pikirika (Mar 28, 2008)

-Bomber hehhe!
-Cosmic smash
+1 Psyvariar 2
+1 Bangai-O


----------



## SkankyYankee (Apr 15, 2008)

MVC2
SOUL CALIBUR
CRAZY TAXI


----------



## Jaejae (Apr 24, 2008)

Fuck knows if this still gets updated, but for what it's worth, Grandia 2 is pure awesomeness.


----------



## dice (Apr 24, 2008)

I guess I can take over the thread for you guys.

I'll do an update next time I do the other lists.


----------



## sfunk (Apr 24, 2008)

Bangai-O
Cannon Spike
Crazy Taxi 1
Crazy Taxi 2
Chu Chu Rocket
Ikaruga
Jet Grind Radio
Power Stone
Power Stone 2
Rez
Skies of Arcadia
Soul Calibur
Sword of The Berserk:Guts' Rage
Tech Romancer


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 24, 2008)

Bangai-O (completely rips apart the fake DS game)
Cannon Spike
Ooga Booga
Record of Lodoss War
Metropolis Street Racer
Rayman 2
Zero Gunner 2
Dead or Alive 2
Project Justice
Grand Theft Auto 2
Floigan Brothers
Vampire Chronicle For Matching Service
Shenmue
Shenmue 2
Railroad Tycoon II
Gunbird 2
Tennis 2k2
Ikaruga
Starlancer
Sword of the Berserk: Guts' Rage 
Daytona USA
Jet Grind Radio
Quake 3 Arena
Tech Romancer
Unreal Tournament
Test Drive Le Mans
Capcom vs. SNK: Millennium Fight 2000
Marvel vs. Capcom: Clash of Super Heroes  
Marvel vs. Capcom 2: New Age of Heroes
Street Fighter 3 Third Bout
Street Fighter Alpha 3
King of Fighters Dream Match '99
King of Fighters '99: Evolution
Skies of Arcadia
Confidential Mission
SEGA Smash Pack 
Garou: Mark Of The Wolves
Power Stone
Chu Chu Rocket
Sega Rally 2
Soulcalibur
Power Stone 2
Typing of the Dead
Rez
Bomberman Online
Grandia II
Tokyo Xtreme Racer 2
Space Channel 5
Resident Evil - CODE: Veronica
Last Blade 2: Final Edition
Beats of Rage (if homebrew is allowed)

Minus points for both of the dreadful Sonic Adventure games.


----------



## dice (Apr 24, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Bangai-O (completely rips apart the fake DS game)
> Cannon Spike
> Ooga Booga
> Record of Lodoss War
> ...



I highly doubt you'd be calling it dreadful if sonic wasn't in the game...


----------



## sfunk (Apr 24, 2008)

I dunno, I played those Sonic Adventure games before discovering that Sonic wasn't cool anymore and still did not enjoy them; consider me one disappointed Genesis kid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. In fact, I'm surprised so many people do enjoy them. I guess they're just not for me.


----------



## pikirika (Apr 25, 2008)

Bangai-O spirits a fake?
Goddamit!
Let me ask you something, is this game a " void" in your opinion?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Bangai-O (completely rips apart the fake DS game)
> Cannon Spike
> Ooga Booga
> Record of Lodoss War
> ...



I almost completely agreed with you.
Tut tut, Sonic Adventure is pure win.
I add points Sonic Adventure both games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And points for everything ELSE on this list.


----------



## AlexElder (May 22, 2008)

Give a +1 to Toy Commander!

Special points for anyone else who played it 4 players with the 4th player being forced to use the fishing rod because I didn't have another actual controller!


----------



## Hadrian (May 22, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I loved the original Sonic games, I even enjoyed the two on the DS but not one 3D game is good.  Broken gameplay elements, horrid camera & the most shocking music.

I have no idea why people like the games but they do, so good for them and bad for me as I'd love to play a 3D Sonic game that worked.


----------



## mossy (Jun 2, 2008)

Rez. I only recently got a Dreamcast so I'll add more votes as I play through the 100 or so games I've got for it.


----------



## mattlouf (Jun 20, 2008)

Skies of arcadia
Rival schools 2 (project justice)
Soul calibur
Shenmue
Shenmue II
Jet set radio 
Space Channel 5
Grandia II
Evolution (the world of sacred device)
Virtua Tennis


----------



## shabon (Jun 20, 2008)

Space Channel 5 Part 2
Jet Set Radio
Rez
Skies of Arcadia


----------



## dice (Jun 22, 2008)

list updated


----------



## CeePhour (Jul 5, 2008)

Grandia 2
Hydro Thunder
Crazy Taxi
Ikaruga
Skies of Arcadia
Virtua Tennis
Street Fighter III
Power Stone
Power Stone 2
Resident Evil Code: Veronica
Record of Lodoss War
Dead Or Alive 2
Street Fighter Alpha 3
Rayman 2: The Great Escape
Evolution: The World of Sacred Device
Armada
Gunbird 2
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 2
Trigger Heart Exelica


----------



## Son of Science (Aug 9, 2008)

+1 to Time stalkers please 
and 1 to stupid invaders


----------



## leonster (Sep 29, 2008)

Chu Chu Rocket
Crazy Taxi
Dead or Alive 2
Power Stone
Rayman 2 - The Great Escape
Seaman
Soul Calibur


----------



## Hillsy_ (Oct 5, 2008)

+1 for these from me;

Shenmue
Shenmue 2
Soul Calibur
Jet Set Radio
House of the Dead 2
Rayman 2
Crazy Taxi
Records of the Lodoss War
Virtua Tennis
Virtua Tennis 2
Power Stone
Power Stone 2
Resident Evil Code Veronica
Space Channel 5
Metropolis Street Racer




-1 for these from me;

Street Fighter Alpha 3

Will update if I think of anymore.


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2008)

Locking and unpinning thread due to lack of OP's activity here. 

Please refer to the new version here


----------

